# Shark fishing in the bay?



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I am thinking about taking my nephew out in Pensacola bay one night and try to catch a shark. I plan on fishing around Pickens area. We will be on my 24 Carolina Skiff. I have some Bonita and king fillets in the freezer as well as two King heads I figure we could chum with. Should I anchor up or get up current and drift? I am not looking for Jaws, just something to tighten a line and spend some time on the boat. Any suggestions appreciated. Murphy


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd anchor. Sharks can better track the scent back to your bait that way. Plus you don't have to worry about drifting into the HEAVY boat traffic in and around the pass.

Pickens area loaded with sharks. Fished there a month ago and 30 yards away someone caught a 7 ft Hammerhead. No leader too..he got lucky. We got cut off before.

While you're at it, you could easily catch a red snapper (out of season), or maybe even a grouper. Kings near pass now so keep a floater out there just in case.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input!


----------

